# Residue Breakdown



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Myths and Facts.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/corn/production/myths-facts-about-residue-breakdown_137-ar42672


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The most effective means of accelerating corn residue decomposition that I have seen is the chopper corn head. Pretty interesting to see a field, after the first tillage in the spring, where there had been two combines operating the fall before. One had a conventional head, the other a chopper. There was no fall tillage.

For some reason a flail shredder does not seem to get the decomposition that a chopper head does.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When the vertical tillage tools, turbo till, salford, etc. first became the hot thing around here a lot of guys tried to get em across the stalks in the fall. Worked pretty good until we had a couple springs in a row with heavy downpours, Plugged tile risers and even culverts in the ditches were the result from all those chopped pieces of stalks getting washed off the fields.


----------

